# Stupid question alert! Batteries sealed or flooded?



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

We have 2 x Varta 957 052 000 batteries 
75ah/90ah

They have plugs at the top which looks like distiller water goes in. Does this mean they are flooded batteries?

The reason I'm asking is that our batteries are not charging from the solar panel. We've found the regulator and its set for sealed batteries so that could be one problem if they are in fact flooded batteries. The second problem is that they are virtually dry so Rich had nipped off to get some distiller water.

Did google the batteries first but can't seem to find the answer

PS: I know I ask a lot of questions and want to say a massive thank you to everyone who reads and helps and hopefully others have been helped by knowing the answers too. This forum is worth every penny of the small subscription charged.

Lucy


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

If they are virtually dry, most likely need new ones, :?


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

You are doing the right thing.sealed or gel batteries do not have the six plugs on the top as these are for topping up.
Depends on how dry they are as to the fault it could be neglect or the solar regulator has been over charging them causing them to run dry.
I am not sure if a sealed charge is higher or not.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Ask away, thats the whole point of membership here !!

Are the plugs EASILY removeable?? as in you can unscrew them using your fingers?? If so unscrew them and see how much liquid is inside them, it should cover the vetrical plates you can see. If they are not easily removeable you have a sealed battery (more usual these days)

A "flooded" battery is one that has liquid in (as opposed to a gel battery which, surprisingly, has a gel in it.) They function in the same way.

Sealed or unsealed makes no real difference other than a sealed battery should be recharged at a slightly lower voltage to prevent the formation of gases (hydrogen, very flammable!) which COULD pressurise the battery (not good)

Leisure batteries should always be of similar age and capacity (which yours dont appear to be)as a "weak" one will pull a "good" one down.

If you have a multimeter put it across both battery terminals when the sun is shining, it should show in excess of 12 volts, if it does then your solar panel is trying to charge the batteries.

Do the batteries charge when on EHU??


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Lucy,
I think that you said in one of your recent posts (you have so many at the moment!) that you needed your generator because after only a couple of days of relatively light use, your batteries are in need of charge. The dry batteries won't provide much power, so you may have found the problem. Hopefully, when topped up they will be ok and the solar panel will keep them charged such that you can leave the generator at home - another weight saving! May need new batteries though. You could easily get replacement batteries while you are away, if needed. 
I hope you get everything (or most things) sorted before you go away. It's always a bit hectic before going away, but you appear to have so many things to get sorted. It will all work out ok. Have a good holiday.

DavidL
Ps. You deserve a medal for going away in a m/home with 4 children and a dog!


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Dalspa - I'm always telling hubby I need a medal for that :lol: 
It's bloody stressful I can tell you!

Yes there are removable plugs, yes they were almost dry, but yes batteries have been charging fine on electric hook up. Batteries now topped up properly and they are bubbling a little which rich says shows they are working? Don't think they're damaged as they have been charged ok on hookup, but just didn't last more than couple days. 

Our problem is that the solar panel is showing power going not regulator and coming out of regulator but nothing going in at the battery end (providing we have the right cables) they are black and red and there are not 2 lots of black and red, both attached to the battery, neither show any power going into it. We we're thinking we could have a break in the wiring somewhere? Might have to send our 11 yr old into the double flooring to trace the wires for us as I can't get in there cos chest is too big :lol: and Rich wont quite fit either


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Our leisure batteries are a matching pair and came together. They're not mismatched so should be ok?


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Snunkie

Sorry but I was going by what was in your original post

We have 2 x Varta 957 052 000 batteries 
75ah/90ah 

Which I took to mean you had one 75ah and one 90ah !!!

Andy


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

Snunkie said:


> Our leisure batteries are a matching pair and came together. They're not mismatched so should be ok?


 In your original post you said " We have 2 x Varta 957 052 000 batteries 
75ah/90ah " ?


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Mrplodd said:


> Snunkie
> 
> Sorry but I was going by what was in your original post
> 
> ...


Oh sorry no, I meant they read 75ah 5hr and 90ah 20 hrs on each of the batteries. Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

In anticipation of the next plausible and possible question  :lol: :lol: :wink:

I have these and they seem very good.


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Lucy.

I've just had to renew our leisure batteries. I went for these which on our 747 were the standard fit.

http://www.tayna.co.uk/LFD90-Varta-Professional-DC-Leisure-Battery-930090080-P3638.html


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

fdhadi said:


> Hi Lucy.
> 
> I've just had to renew our leisure batteries. I went for these which on our 747 were the standard fit.
> 
> http://www.tayna.co.uk/LFD90-Varta-Professional-DC-Leisure-Battery-930090080-P3638.html


Good make, but too expensive £156 + delivery and only 90ah each.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

If they only last a couple of days and they are charging ok there are only a few reasons why

1) You are using a lot of power
2) Something (alarm etc) is draining the battery (unlikely in 2 days)
3) The batteries have had it

I would guess if they have run dry then it is option 3.
When a battery dies it usually shows either by dropping voltage if cells have died eg. only giving 10 volts or they still give 12 volts but loses the capacity so you no longer have 75AH batteries they are now equivalent to say 30AH.

James


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

As someone with little knowledge of these things - a 75amp and a 90amp are NOT identical batteries.

I personally would buy 2 new batteries, of the largest size that fit into your available space, get them installed by someone who knows what they are doing, but get batteries that do not need topping up - you have enough to contend with without remembering to do this, and also make sure the charging system is set to the correct type of battery setting - ie gel for gel batteries.

Also look at an MPPT (I think that is the synonym) charger for solars - but someone will correct me.

Get to a good dealer/supplier by you quick and explain your urgency, get it done and go and relax and enjoy your holiday.

Best of luck

Carol


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> fdhadi said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Lucy.
> ...


So bigger ah, cheaper price = better battery?????

I find with batteries, you get what you pay for. Now thats not saying my choice are better than Kev's option, but Burstner, who make and sell a lot of m/h's tend to use Varta.

At £156 + delivery, I'm happy.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I wouldnt use the fact that a particular manufacturer uses a certain make any form of endorsement!! They will use whatever is available at a price they are prepared to pay. 

Have a look on a new car forecourt and check the tyres on identical models out. There will all sorts of makes :wink:


----------

